# SS Oruba



## vix (Jan 2, 2006)

I recently bought a silver spoon and fork stamped ORUBA silver...I am wondering if they came from the SS Oruba? I have searched Google and found there were two ORUBA's. 1 ended up as a breakwater the other was sold to Jugoslavenska Lloyd and renamed Princess Olga. I can't find out anything about that company or ship. Any suggestions?? Vix


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

try google, type oruba silver
dom


----------



## vix (Jan 2, 2006)

dom said:


> try google, type oruba silver dom


Done that, that was how I found out about the ORUBA in the first place. Vix


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Vix,

SS Oroya

*Pacific Steam Navigation Company*

Oruba (1) Built 1889. 5,852 tons. 1890 transferred to Orient Line Australia service, 1906 ownership transferred to Royal Mail SP Co.
1914 sold to Admiralty became dummy battleship HMS Orion 1915 scuttled at Mudros as breakwater. 

*Royal Mail Steam Packet Company / Royal Mail Lines Limited*

Oruba (2) 1904. 6,795 tons, ex- Marathon, 1920 purchased from Aberdeen Line renamed Oruba, 1922 transferred to Pacific Steam Nav. Co. Scrapped in 1924. 


Some info and pics here:

http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Orient1.html#anchor448059

Rgds


----------



## vix (Jan 2, 2006)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Hello Vix, SS Oroya
> *Pacific Steam Navigation Company*
> Oruba (1) Built 1889. 5,852 tons. 1890 transferred to Orient Line Australia service, 1906 ownership transferred to Royal Mail SP Co.
> 1914 sold to Admiralty became dummy battleship HMS Orion 1915 scuttled at Mudros as breakwater.
> ...


Thanks for that Hugh. Vix (Thumb)


----------



## johnecc (Nov 8, 2007)

*Found more of Oruba's forks*

Hi Vix,

found your comment on Google and just joined the forum to tell you my story. Last month I was fossicking around the shoreline of Motuihe Island in Auckland's Hauraki Gulf and found a couple of old forks and a spoon. They were obviously old and in pretty bad shape but I was taken by the delicacy of the design. The forks had long slender prongs. I passed them over to the local island restoration volunteers who are collecting anything heritage related. Their trust chairman contacted me last week to say they had cleaned up the artifacts and discovered the name 'Oruba' stamped on one of the forks. They are getting my finds mounted for display. He had a feeling that the Oruba came through Auckland in around 1894


----------



## Kingham SJ (Dec 11, 2008)

*silver*



vix said:


> I recently bought a silver spoon and fork stamped ORUBA silver...I am wondering if they came from the SS Oruba? I have searched Google and found there were two ORUBA's. 1 ended up as a breakwater the other was sold to Jugoslavenska Lloyd and renamed Princess Olga. I can't find out anything about that company or ship. Any suggestions?? Vix


oruba silver means that it is silver plate


----------

